# Biospotix Flea Treatment



## Dot (Jun 23, 2010)

Has anyone used, or know of Biospotix flea treatment? I cannot find any reviews on it and wondered if anyone had any experience of it.

Thanks.


----------



## alyth (Sep 28, 2011)

just about to use biospotix on my dog for first time. any reviews out there? Nervous to try without any feed back in. help much appreciated! alyth


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Oooh, where did you get it from?

I've been trying to get this for weeks. First supplier contacted me after a fortnight telling me he was having trouble getting it (after saying it was in stock  ) and second supplier posted it, Royal Mail lost it and now she's having difficulty getting more supplies. These were the two suppliers with best prices/p+p.

I haven't seen any reviews but am willing to give this a try rather than use a chemical flea treatment.


----------



## roxyapril (Oct 19, 2011)

did anyone manage to get hold of this stuff? did it work? am thinking of trying it but the only reviews i can find are in french


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

I did manage to get some eventually but a quick google and all of the links I tried it is either sold out or unavailable at the moment, including the place I got mine from.

I can't honestly say whether it works 100%. I use Billy No Mates and I add some garlic to Poppy's food. I also brush and flea comb her every day. At the moment there are none but during the summer and autumn I did find the odd one or two here and there but I do have a cat and I think it was the cat bringing them home. Whether I would have had none if I didn't have a cat is impossible to say.

Unfortunately Poppy did pick up a bad flea infestation from visiting someone's home in the new year. I didn't know her home was flea infested and Poppy went in with none and came out with about 50 which I discovered about an hour after I got home. I picked some out, bathed her, picked the others out then the next day found just two so I bought some Frontline, it broke my heart to put it on her but I felt in the circumstances it had to be done. I also Frontlined the cat, vacuumed and treated the carpets/soft furnishings too and it looks like I managed to get rid of them as we've been flea free since.

I'm not sure if you'll be able to find Biospotix anywhere but if you do then it's worth a try to see if it works for you. I still have a couple of pipettes left which I shall start using a bit later on.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Anyone have any reviews of the Biospotix Flea Collar for dogs?


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Ang2 said:


> Anyone have any reviews of the Biospotix Flea Collar for dogs?


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Doggy-Things-Biospotix-Natural-Collar/dp/B0062YTZ9U

I don't use the collar, I use the spot-on along with Billy No Mates. Not sure if this year's bad for fleas but I found four on Poppy over the last week whereas she only had two all year last year.


----------

